# Service Schedule (V6 4Motion)



## ebTDI (Dec 2, 2013)

I tried searching, but couldn't find specifics. Does anyone have the actual service schedule for the Atlas, specifically V6 4Motion? I had a great one for my Passat, but can't find it for Atlas yet.

Thanks!


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

ebTDI said:


> I tried searching, but couldn't find specifics. Does anyone have the actual service schedule for the Atlas, specifically V6 4Motion? I had a great one for my Passat, but can't find it for Atlas yet.
> 
> Thanks!


Summary from the manual not including all the checks:


every 10K oil/filter change
every 2 years	cabin filter, air filter
every 3 years (then every 2 years)	brake fluid, sunroof rail grease, 4Motion clutch fluid
every 60K spark plugs


----------



## ebTDI (Dec 2, 2013)

KarstGeo said:


> Summary from the manual not including all the checks:
> 
> 
> every 10K oil/filter change
> ...


Thanks! That helps.

I saw something about trans fluid every 20k. Is that true? Seems odd. That's more frequent than DSG.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

ebTDI said:


> Thanks! That helps.
> 
> I saw something about trans fluid every 20k. Is that true? Seems odd. That's more frequent than DSG.


I didn't see anything in the book but will re-check as most cars with autos need a fluid change every so often.

What are you trying to get a handle on...costs?


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

ebTDI said:


> Thanks! That helps.
> 
> I saw something about trans fluid every 20k. Is that true? Seems odd. That's more frequent than DSG.


That seem really excessive. Most gearboxes now a days are lifetime fill. Not saying that’s always the case, but 20k is overkill


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atlas32 (Feb 3, 2018)

0macman0 said:


> That seem really excessive. Most gearboxes now a days are lifetime fill. Not saying that’s always the case, but 20k is overkill
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should have gotten a service schedule with your Atlas the tranny service was not at 20 it seems like it was around 60 but I can’t remember off the top. Also it has a place for dealer stamp at every 10k miles. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Atlas32 (Feb 3, 2018)

ebTDI said:


> I tried searching, but couldn't find specifics. Does anyone have the actual service schedule for the Atlas, specifically V6 4Motion? I had a great one for my Passat, but can't find it for Atlas yet.
> 
> Thanks!


Ok I was curious so I checked my service schedule and at 40k it says service 6 speed DSG, at 80k it says service automatic transmission non DSG auto transmission...As I understand it my VR6 4 motion is supposed to have an 8 speed tranny so I believe that that is the first service of our transmissions but I’m not 100% my trans code is A8A on my label in my service book


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ebTDI (Dec 2, 2013)

KarstGeo said:


> I didn't see anything in the book but will re-check as most cars with autos need a fluid change every so often.
> 
> What are you trying to get a handle on...costs?


Short answer, yes. Trying to understand what all is involved, and how much I will do myself versus take to the dealer. Also considering the prepaid service plan to not have to worry about anything since this is the family car.



0macman0 said:


> That seem really excessive. Most gearboxes now a days are lifetime fill. Not saying that’s always the case, but 20k is overkill
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, that was my thought. My car (2009 G8 GT) had lifetime fluid in it. I say "had" because I upgraded the pan and filter at 155,000 miles, and the fluid came out cherry red. I was impressed. Thought for sure it would be burnt up, and "lifetime" was too good to be true.



Atlas32 said:


> Ok I was curious so I checked my service schedule and at 40k it says service 6 speed DSG, at 80k it says service automatic transmission non DSG auto transmission...As I understand it my VR6 4 motion is supposed to have an 8 speed tranny so I believe that that is the first service of our transmissions but I’m not 100% my trans code is A8A on my label in my service book
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Cool. Thanks! I think all Atlases have the 8-speed auto, and yes, it's a standard auto not a DSG. Again, why I thought the 20k service was odd. When I had my Passat, I did the one DSG fluid change myself since it's the first service after the 30k free service plan. I first got a quote for it at a non-dealer shop... $900!! I ended up using my "goodwill package" money to buy the fluid and filter, and it still cost me almost $200. That, and it's not trans fluid in there, it's like gear oil, and it has to gravity fill through the drain plug. So it took like an hour to refill the trans. Then also need either VCDS or some other shop scanner. My buddy's Snap-On scanner could do the clutch pack resets as well.

Long story, short... the DSG was a great trans to drive, but a b**ch to service!


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Yes, confirmed, 80K tranny fluid. This is my estimate of cost over the first 6 years (for us...10K/year is where we are). Not unreasonable to me for a VW. For pre-paid, you just need to make sure you are very clear on what is being included.

miles	years	service	cost
5 tire rotation	$40
10	1	oil/filter change, tire rotation, wipers	$150
15 tire rotation	$40
20	2	oil/filter change, tire rotation, cabin filter, air filter, wipers	$200
25 tire rotation	$40
30	3	oil/filter change, tire rotation, brake fluid, 4Motion clutch fluid, wipers	$350
35 tire rotation	$40
40	4	oil/filter change, tire rotation, cabin filter, air filter, wipers	$200
45 tires, alignment	$950
50	5	oil/filter change, tire rotation, brake fluid, 4Motion clutch fluid, wipers	$350
55 tire rotation	$40
60	6	oil/filter change, tire rotation, cabin filter, air filter, spark plugs, wipers	$350
Total	$2,710
Per year	$451.67
Schedule 
every 5K	tire rotation 
every 10K	oil/filter change 
every 2 years	cabin filter, air filter 
every 3 years (then every 2 years)	brake fluid, sunroof grease (?), 4Motion clutch fluid 
every 60K	spark plugs 
every 80K	tranny fluid


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

KarstGeo said:


> .....Not unreasonable to me for a VW.....


What does that mean? How is VW any different than any other make?


----------



## ebTDI (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks! And yes, my plan was to sort out what services the car needs, what they might cost, and then compare that to what the dealer wants to offer for plans.

I'll report back once the car shows up.


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

KarstGeo said:


> Yes, confirmed, 80K tranny fluid. This is my estimate of cost over the first 6 years (for us...10K/year is where we are). Not unreasonable to me for a VW. For pre-paid, you just need to make sure you are very clear on what is being included.
> 
> miles	years	service	cost
> 5 tire rotation	$40
> ...


I paid $1k for all services to 50k. Sounds like I made a good call on that.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

jkueter said:


> I paid $1k for all services to 50k. Sounds like I made a good call on that.


Keep in mind I assumed tires at 45K which won't be covered in your deal nor will 5K tire rotations...but still you made out. It's not a bad deal if you know what you are getting and keep the car for that long. I think they bank on folks not doing it/understanding it/hiding in the payment.


----------



## thenew3 (Jun 18, 2006)

KarstGeo said:


> Yes, confirmed, 80K tranny fluid. This is my estimate of cost over the first 6 years (for us...10K/year is where we are). Not unreasonable to me for a VW. For pre-paid, you just need to make sure you are very clear on what is being included.
> 
> miles	years	service	cost
> 5 tire rotation	$40
> ...



Are these prices at the dealer, independent shop or DYI? Some of them seems a bit high while some seems a bit low.
$40 tire rotation seems high while $350 for your 6 year 60k service seems low if it includes plugs. Last time I had my Passat VR6 plugs replaced at the dealer it was $400 just for plugs without the other service.


----------



## TiGeo (Apr 7, 2008)

Just an estimate for dealer costs.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

